# Vaping Apps



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

What vaping apps are you using?

heres some that I use:
Vape - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.andy.vape&hl=en
Nice app with achievements etc, works out money saved etc

Sweet Spot - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alucine.sweetspot&hl=en
Really nice when working on a RBA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (17/2/14)

good thread. going to get myself an android phone this week anyway, so this might come in handy. BB is dead when it comes to apps...

keep on posting app suggestions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

Tom said:


> good thread. going to get myself an android phone this week anyway, so this might come in handy. BB is dead when it comes to apps...
> 
> keep on posting app suggestions


YES YES YES! I've got a BB but thats just for IM like (whatsapp and BBM) and then I've got a small Galaxy pocket (cause with a BB you need a backup) that I run Sweet spot on, running VAPE on my tablet.


----------



## TylerD (17/2/14)

Got this from @RevnLucky7 . Very nice for building coils.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.valsoft.vaperstoolbox&hl=en

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Got this from @RevnLucky7 . Very nice for building coils.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.valsoft.vaperstoolbox&hl=en


awesome! gives wire lenghts and everything! NICE!


----------



## Hein510 (4/3/14)

Found this!
http://www.docircuits.com/
gonna try it out and see how it works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (4/3/14)

docircuits is cool, online browser app. need to register etc.

found this that you can download. also looks cool.

http://www.cherrywoodsystems.com/cshop1.htm


----------



## Hein510 (22/3/14)

Found this awesome excel spread sheet that keeps track of all your ecig equipment and juice expenses etc.

SuperECIGtracker by puff-puff-pass

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Awesome find man!


----------

